# Modifications and insurance



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I was just looking at an insurer's quotation process on their website and clicked 'yes' to the modifications question, which brought up the list of mods that could apply.

I was suprised to see the Mini's options packs (Chilli, Salt, etc) listed on there and wondered how many people would actually consider these modifications if they bought their cars new from the dealer? Parking sensors were also on the list.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

yeah factory optional extra's must be declared, as you say, a lot of people would not realise you have to imform your insurance about that.


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

It's just another way of an insurance company trying their best to see you out of a pay out if you had to make a claim......

Far as I'm concerned anything that isn't provided by manufacturer is a modification

Will add though am with a speaclist for the scooby doo and I pay less for that with all the mods declared then I pay for my 9-3.....stupid!!


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

always wondered about silly small things..

Like chrome vents, coloured gaitors etc? Should they be declared?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

herbie147 said:


> yeah factory optional extra's must be declared, as you say, a lot of people would not realise you have to imform your insurance about that.


When I rang flux up to ask about my bumpers, (theyre off a different model of astra), The girl on the other end of the phone said as long as they were original parts, ie GM stamped, there was no need to declare them??


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

yungmannfuzz said:


> always wondered about silly small things..
> 
> Like chrome vents, coloured gaitors etc? Should they be declared?


Yes EVERYTHING should be declared


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

When I spoke to AON a few years ago they said that the only mod's they were interested in were:

Exhaust Manifold
Exhaust
Cam shafts
And Eprom

They were not bothered about:

Hybred Turbo (as to being before the engine.....!)
FE Springs
17" wheels (16" standard)
Brakes
Rear Strut brace
and a few other bits...

They even stated that in writing.... the crazy world of car insurance.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> I was just looking at an insurer's quotation process on their website and clicked 'yes' to the modifications question, which brought up the list of mods that could apply.
> 
> I was suprised to see the Mini's options packs (Chilli, Salt, etc) listed on there and wondered how many people would actually consider these modifications if they bought their cars new from the dealer? Parking sensors were also on the list.


Factory fitted options are not modifications as such. It all depends on the wordings on the proposal form/statement of fact. Most will ask something along the lines of "has the vehicle been altered or modified from the manufacturers original specification?". Some "packs", such as the Chill, Salt on Minis are actually listed as separate vehicles in the vehicle ABI listings, in the same was GL, GLS, Ghia etc are listed separately. So this takes into account the different value etc of the car within the group rating.

If you know your vehicle has had factory fitted upgrades, always best to check with the Insurers although it shouldn't make any difference to the premium/underwriting.



vickky453 said:


> When I rang flux up to ask about my bumpers, (theyre off a different model of astra), The girl on the other end of the phone said as long as they were original parts, ie GM stamped, there was no need to declare them??


They should still be declared, although with Flux being a modified car insurer it probably won't make any difference. Fitting parts from other vehicles in the range is definitely a modification if your vehicle didn't leave the factory with them. An old example, but if you kit a 1.3 Escort with Escort Cosworth wheels, arches, spoiler etc, whilst it is still a 1.3, it now has the theft attractiveness of a Cosworth.

My Accord is an LS, i have seats and a boot spoiler from an Accord SR, also rear lights from the facelift CE8 (clear indicators, not amber) and all have been declared as my model car did not leave the factory with them.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

I have an E39, I declared my leather seats as they were an option, lower front splitter, sports suspension, OEM split rims, dvd player, mirrors, rear lip, clear light pack, even gear knob and gators, plus some other bits and bobs , didn't bump up my premium by much though, probably about 30-35 quid.


----------

